# More fun with lead



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Just finished up 75% of an underground, have to wait until the pool guy finishes his lines before I can do the mechanical room. 81 lead joints and 71 gaskets. Blew through 100 pounds of lead and stopped counting after that. Not much left in the second box of white oakum. 
I know Mr. Plumbdrum will disagree with a couple vents but they've always passed before.
5 toilets, 10 floor drains, 6 sinks, 3 clean outs and a partridge in a pear tree.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

More


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

And more


----------



## OBrien Plumbing (Nov 17, 2015)

Looks awesome! My job has been slow lately. A lot of finish work. So I wish I was doing that. Lol


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

OBrien Plumbing said:


> Looks awesome! My job has been slow lately. A lot of finish work. So I wish I was doing that. Lol


I don't mind doing finish, as long as I'm the one that either roughed it in or was running the job when it was roughed in. 
This is our 3rd swim school. I was doing one while another one of the guys was running another one. He started another project before it came time to set the fixtures on his so I ended up doing it. I wasn't exactly thrilled. Drain and water on the drinking fountain was too high, break room sink drain was 12" off center and just cleared the L bracket for the top, he piped the recirc wrong on the water heater and 3 of his VTR were too close to gas exhausts.
I have to go there Monday for the final inspection that should have been done a month ago but nobody wanted to listen when the super and myself told them the building was too tall and needed a roof ladder. 
The swim school I did started after that one and is already open. I had my final inspection done before there was even a drop of water in the pool and the electrician was still pulling wire.
Not sure what was up with the guy that did the other one. He's usually pretty good. Hopefully he doesn't have these problems at the project he's doing now, it's a 100,000 square foot building with bathrooms everywhere and a full commercial kitchen.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

bct p&h said:


> I don't mind doing finish, as long as I'm the one that either roughed it in or was running the job when it was roughed in. This is our 3rd swim school. I was doing one while another one of the guys was running another one. He started another project before it came time to set the fixtures on his so I ended up doing it. I wasn't exactly thrilled. Drain and water on the drinking fountain was too high, break room sink drain was 12" off center and just cleared the L bracket for the top, he piped the recirc wrong on the water heater and 3 of his VTR were too close to gas exhausts. I have to go there Monday for the final inspection that should have been done a month ago but nobody wanted to listen when the super and myself told them the building was too tall and needed a roof ladder. The swim school I did started after that one and is already open. I had my final inspection done before there was even a drop of water in the pool and the electrician was still pulling wire. Not sure what was up with the guy that did the other one. He's usually pretty good. Hopefully he doesn't have these problems at the project he's doing now, it's a 100,000 square foot building with bathrooms everywhere and a full commercial kitchen.



VTR to close to a gas exhaust? Never heard of such a code.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> VTR to close to a gas exhaust? Never heard of such a code.


Oops, fresh air intake. Been a long week. Mother in law passed Tuesday at 230 in the morning on my bathroom floor. It was unexpected.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Sorry for your loss bud, no problem


----------



## cowserj (Aug 14, 2009)

Why lead and not tight seals?


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

cowserj said:


> Why lead and not tight seals?


You ever come back after they pour and your pipes are coming out of the floor crooked or your floor drains aren't level? I don't.


----------



## cowserj (Aug 14, 2009)

All my hub pipe rough ins were for prisons that required 99.9 soil compaction almost like concrete so I never had that issue


----------

